# Yes you can be outside a marked surge area and get pinged into a surge area with a surge fare



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It happened to me. I was a few blocks away.

So, as far as I'm concerned,
Yes you can be outside a marked surge area and get pinged into a surge area with a surge fare.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

And the opposite is true too. Was in a 1.8 yesterday and got called to a place 2 minutes out of the guaranteed 1.8 area. Emailed uber and of course everything was fine in their fare calculations.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It is often better to be outside, because the bubble disappears if you drive into it.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It happened to me. I was a few blocks away.
> 
> So, as far as I'm concerned,
> Yes you can be outside a marked surge area and get pinged into a surge area with a surge fare.


I had one 12 miles away at the Forum once. 4.4x


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

uberebu said:


> I had one 12 miles away at the Forum once. 4.4x


I specifically remember this ride I was over 5 miles away. I remember because I sped there and ran a few stop signs hoping they wouldn't cancel, and they didn't . There weren't enough ants total that day, but especially XL's.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> It is often better to be outside, because the bubble disappears if you drive into it.


That's why you go offline first...

And drive into it...

And THEN when inside...

Go back online...voila..

Instant surge ping...8>)

Let the noobs take the nonsurge trips...8>)

One day they will learn...

There IS a method...

To this madness...8>)

Good luck...!

Rakos


----------

